# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Πρόβλημα με ηχεία αυτοκινήτου

## an0nymouS

Καλημέρα/σπέρα παιδιά..

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα τελευταία με τον ήχο στο αυτοκίνητο.. αρχικά ενώ δούλευαν ξαφνικά κάποιες φορές παρατηρούσα ότι σταματούσαν να παίζουν (αν είχε κάποιο κραδασμό π.χ. λακούβες κτλ) .. δεν έδωσα σημασία.. τώρα πλέον σταμάτησαν να παίζουν και εκεί που πάω αν περάσω πάνω απο λακούβα η γενικά ανώμαλο έδαφος θα παίξει για λίγο το ηχείο και θα σταματήσει.. 

Σκέφτηκα μήπως δεν κάνουν καλή επαφή τα καλώδια.. τα τσέκαρα όλα οκ (όπως και στον player) ..έβγαλα το ηχείο ενώ έβαλα το ράδιο να παίζει χωρίς να ακούγεται ήχος φυσικά.. εκεί που βγαζα έπαιξε στιγμιαία και σταμάτησε.. το κούνησα λίγο τίποτα.. μετά το πήραν όπως το είχα και το χτύπησα κάτω με τον μαγνήτη όπως είναι και άρχισε να παίζει.. αν το ξαναχτυπήσεις σταματάει.. μετά αν το ξαναχτυπήσεις πάλι παίζει.. κτλ..

Τι φάση ρε παιδιά; Πάει για πέταμα η μήπως φτιάχνεται;

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου μαλλον για πεταμα παει. δοκιμασε και αλλο μεγαφωνο για να εισαι σιγουρος.

----------


## IRF

Εντάξει μην δοκιμάζεις και τόσο σκληρά ένα ηχείο δεν είναι και χταπόδι. Μέτρα με ένα πολύμετρο τα ωμ μήπως είναι κομμένο το συρματάκι που πάει από το πηνίο στους εξωτερικούς ακροδέκτες του μεγαφώνου. Επίσης υπάρχει η περίπτωση να έχει μετακινηθεί η θέση του κώνου ως προς το μαγνήτη από χτύπημα-ζόρισμα- τρακάρισμα ισχυρό.Όμως όπως σου είπε και  ο Χρήστος πάει για πέταμα.

----------

ilektrolvog (28-02-16)

----------


## xsterg

ας βαλει ενα αλλο μεγαφωνο εστω και δοκιμαστικα. το κοστος δεν ειναι μεγαλο...

----------


## Πατέντες

> Εντάξει μην δοκιμάζεις και τόσο σκληρά ένα ηχείο δεν είναι και χταπόδι.



 :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh: 





> Μέτρα με ένα πολύμετρο τα ωμ μήπως είναι κομμένο το συρματάκι που πάει από το πηνίο στους εξωτερικούς ακροδέκτες του μεγαφώνου.



Συμφωνώ.
Και μετά μέτρα και τα καλώδια από το στερεοφωνικό μέχρι το ηχείο μήπως είναι κάπου γδαρμένα ή ψιλοκομμένα και μια κάνουν και μια όχι επαφη.

----------


## an0nymouS

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά.. τα καλώδια πάντως τα τσέκαρα με το πολύμετρο το μπίπερ χτυπούσε κανονικά οπότε για κομμένο μάλλον δύσκολο.. για χτυπήματα ε τα κλασικά ξέρετε τους ελληνικούς δρόμους.. φουλ στην λακκούβα (αλλά dakar ένα πράγματα) ..για άλλο ηχείο ψάχνω η αλήθεια να βρω να δοκιμάσω..

----------


## an0nymouS

Γεια σας παιδιά.. τελικά το πιασα σήμερα το θέμα με τα ηχεία και το έλυσα.. ψάχτηκα πολύ και τελικά αυτό που έφταιγε ήταν η γείωση!!!

----------


## xsterg

αφου εχεις ενα προβλημα με ενωση πιθανο να σου βγουν και αλλα. κοιταξε επαφες-γειωσεις. ποσων ετων αυτοκινητο ειναι? την εγκατασταση του ραδιο ποιος την εκανε?

----------


## an0nymouS

Το αυτοκίνητο είναι ένα παλιο opel του πατέρα μου.. το θέμα είναι (που μου έκανε και εντύπωση) πως το player στην ουσία δούλευε χωρίς γείωση.. απορώ και πως δούλευε τόσα χρόνια (ίσως και κόπηκε κάνα καλώδιο μέσα το πιο πιθανό δλδ).. μέτρησα με πολύμετρο και είδα πως δεν είχε γείωση πρακτικά και βρήκα εκεί στα καλώδια ένα άλλο που ήταν γείωσης.. άρχισε να δουλεύει και παρατήρησα πως όταν άναβες τα φώτα έσβηνε το ράδιο..  οπότε του πέρασα ξεχωριστή γραμμή γείωσης και όλα κομπλέ τώρα.

----------


## xsterg

μετρησες με το ωμομετρο την γειωση μεταξυ σασι συτοκινητου και ραδιο? κοιταξες τους πολους? η γειωση απο την μπαταρια στο σασι ειναι σταθερη και χωρις οξειδωσεις?

----------


## george Mp

> Το αυτοκίνητο είναι ένα παλιο opel του πατέρα μου.. το θέμα είναι (που μου έκανε και εντύπωση) πως το player στην ουσία δούλευε χωρίς γείωση.. απορώ και πως δούλευε τόσα χρόνια (ίσως και κόπηκε κάνα καλώδιο μέσα το πιο πιθανό δλδ).. μέτρησα με πολύμετρο και είδα πως δεν είχε γείωση πρακτικά και βρήκα εκεί στα καλώδια ένα άλλο που ήταν γείωσης.. άρχισε να δουλεύει και παρατήρησα πως όταν άναβες τα φώτα έσβηνε το ράδιο..  οπότε του πέρασα ξεχωριστή γραμμή γείωσης και όλα κομπλέ τώρα.



Μαλλον ειχε γειωση μεσω κεραιας και χαλαρωσε.

----------


## an0nymouS

> μετρησες με το ωμομετρο την γειωση μεταξυ σασι συτοκινητου και ραδιο? κοιταξες τους πολους? η γειωση απο την μπαταρια στο σασι ειναι σταθερη και χωρις οξειδωσεις?



Εκείνη η γείωση προφανώς είναι συνδεδεμένη με τα φώτα.. το μέτρησα στο σασί για να το σιγουρέψω ότι ήταν γείωση ναι.. και αυτό με την μπαταρία που λες είναι σταθερή ναι.. έχει μια χάλκινη πλεξούδα που είναι βιδωμένη στο σασί και πάει στην μπαταρία. 





> Μαλλον ειχε γειωση μεσω κεραιας και χαλαρωσε.



Αυτό πιστεύω και γω.. αλλα οκ τώρα κομπλέ είναι.

----------

